# Is anything missing from this dressing?



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does this seem like a good salad dressing to put together. Note, it doesn't have vinegar. you don't always have to have a type of vinegar involved do you?

extra virgin olive oil
lemon juice
dill
salt and pepper


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

You need something acidic.  Lemon juice is a great sub for vinegar.  

I like a little garlic added.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> You need something acidic.  Lemon juice is a great sub for vinegar.
> 
> I like a little garlic added.



good to know. I'm going to make it sometime today.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> good to know. I'm going to make it sometime today.



If you want it to stay emulsified, you might consider adding a spoonful of mustard then add the oil slowly as you whisk or blend the dressing.


----------



## legend_018 (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> If you want it to stay emulsified, you might consider adding a spoonful of mustard then add the oil slowly as you whisk or blend the dressing.



Is the mustard for more flavor? Or it helps with the emulisfication? 

I have seen references to dressing where it says to add the oil slowly at the end and others say to just put into a blender or whisk all at the same time.


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2010)

The mustard will serve as both flavor and emulsifier.


----------



## betterthanabox (Oct 7, 2010)

I like to add a little balsamic and shaker cheese to mine. I skip the dill and add garlic. I make that all the time.


----------



## letscook (Oct 8, 2010)

Dijion Mustard and garlic
you could always add, oregano


----------



## luvs (Oct 8, 2010)

herbs, parmesan, minced garlic, bleu cheese, there's so very many ingredients that could be included in that~ may add a dab of seasalt too,  or anchovy/anchovy paste; pepper.pomegranate would be great in there, too. pecan or walnut, toasted & then chopped. minced kalamata/other olives~


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 8, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Does this seem like a good salad dressing to put together. Note, it doesn't have vinegar. you don't always have to have a type of vinegar involved do you?
> 
> extra virgin olive oil
> lemon juice
> ...


 
I'm with Andy on a finely chopped clove of garlic in the salad dressing, but in a pinch, you CAN get by without it.  FWIW, you can use any herb that you like in salad dressing.

and no, you don't always need vinegar. In fact, if you want your salad to be harmonious with wine, citrus juice (especially lemon) is a better choice for your acid.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Is the mustard for more flavor? Or it helps with the emulisfication?
> 
> I have seen references to dressing where it says to add the oil slowly at the end and others say to just put into a blender or whisk all at the same time.



You could just put everything in a jar and shake it. It would be well blended. But, it wouldn't be emulsified and nicely thick. It won't stick to the salad as well.

The mustard really, really helps with the emulsification.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 26, 2010)

A drop of soy sauce -- secret restaurant trick

A bit of anchovy

A drop of chicken broth


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> good to know. I'm going to make it sometime today.


 _make this all the time we love it but I use about a TBS of honey and it makes a beautiful dressing
kades
_


----------

